# when did they put asbestos in plaster?



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes. They may have. It was more common in areas where asbestos was abundant. It was even used in drywall and drywall compound into at least the 1970s. The only real way to know is to get it tested.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Not only there.............. 

http://www.epa.gov/asbestos/pubs/ashome.html

Read all the black print before you leave that page, a truckload of info. Be safe, GBR


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

they als


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Asbestos fiber may have been added to the finish plaster coat..

A little went a long way... a handful asbestos was tossed into the large batch to extend the working time of the plaster. A large room or a slow mechanic might increase the odds of it being used.

only way to know is to have it tested.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd worry a lot more about the lead paint covering the plaster - or flaking off of it. Your plaster may or may not have asbestos - but you MOST ASSUREDLY have lead paint.

BTW - I won't get all trooly on you about the lead paint. Just avoid dry sanding, change your shoes and clothes before you leave the work area, and ABOVE ALL ELSE wash your hands. That's just good general advice anyway.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> I'd worry a lot more about the lead paint covering the plaster - or flaking off of it. Your plaster may or may not have asbestos - but you MOST ASSUREDLY have lead paint.
> 
> BTW - I won't get all trooly on you about the lead paint. Just avoid dry sanding, change your shoes and clothes before you leave the work area, and ABOVE ALL ELSE wash your hands. That's just good general advice anyway.


And wear a respirator (N95 or better with P100 filters), not just a cheap dust mask. Asbestos is an inhalation hazard. Lead particles can be an inhalation as well as an ingestion and absorption hazard. Asbestos fibers can remain airborne for weeks or months, while lead particles are fairly heavy and will settle out quickly. Lead poisoning effects are fairly immediate, while asbestos related illnesses will take years to show up.


----------

